# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Lerivon

## teddybeertje

Gaarne had ik vernomen wat de grootste verpakking is in de apotheek voor Lerivon 30 mg. Ofwel is mijn dokter ofwel is mijn apotheker fout.

----------

